# متى ستتوجه الأموال العربية نحو الصناعة المعجمية والموسوعات؟



## صبري النجار (27 سبتمبر 2006)

تزخر المكتبة العربية بالمعاجم القديمة مثل:
لسان العرب
القاموس المحيط
تاج العروس
مختار الصحاح
المصباح المنير
النهاية في غريب الأثر
غريب الحديث لابن سلام
غريب الحديث لابن قتيبة
غريب الحديث للحربي
غريب الحديث للخطابي
غريب الحديث لابن الجوزي
الفائق
معجم ما استعجم
معجم البلدان
المغرب في ترتيب المعرب
الألفاظ المؤتلفة
كتاب العين
أنيس الفقهاء
التعريفات
التعاريف
الحدود الأنيقة
تحرير ألفاظ التنبيه
الزاهر
المطلع

وفي العصر الحديث نجد معاجمَ مثل: المُنْجِد ، المراجع ، الرائد ، والمنجد الأبجدي ، وقد طالعنا مَجـمَـعُ اللغة العربية بالقاهرة بـــ "الـــمُعجَـمِ الوسيطِ " والذي اختصره في " المعجم الوجيز" 

ولكن إيقاع الحياة الحديثة ، لا سيما في عصر ثورة الإتصالات يتطلب إصدار الكثير من المعاجم المتخصصة والمتعددة اللغات.
أي اننا نحتاجُ إلى معاجم عربية - عربية ، وأُخرى عربية - إنجليزية ، و كذلك عربية -إنجليزية -فرنسية- ألمانية . ونحتاج للغات أخرى مثل الروسية واليابانية لنقل مالديهم من تقنيات. 
هذا من ناحية اللغات.

أما من ناحية الإخراج ومستويات الإستخدام، فإننا نحتاج إلى معاجم أطفال ملونة، ومعاجم للمتخصصين، ومعاجم مصورة (Illustrated) ، ومعاجم لأهل اللغة (Native Speakers) ، ومعاجم للأجانب عن اللغة، على نحو
(Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionery of Current English) الموجه للدارسين من غير البريطانيين.


أما من ناحية التخصصات، فإننا نحتاج إلى قواميس طبية وعلمية .
و في مجال الهندسة فإننا بحاجة ماسة إلى معاجم في عدة تخصصات مثل عمليات الإنتاج وصناعة السيارات والطائرات والصواريخ والتحكم الآلي وغير ذلك.
و الأكثر إلحاحاً في الهندسة هو الإتصالات والشبكات والحاسبات لترسيخ أمرين اثنين هما:
أولاً: المصطلح العربي
ثانياً: الإختصارات العربية المقابلة لإختصارات مثل 
ADSL , ATM, LAN , WAN, OSI. 
إذ أننا - للأسف - لم تستقر لنا اختصارات هندسة بعد.
وهذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8484
بالملتقى يناقش تلك القضية بإسهاب


في المجال الطبي نرى معجم " حتي" فحسب.
وفي العلوم والهنسة لا نرى سوى معجم المعهد الفني للقوات المسلحة بمصر ومعجم "أحمد شفيق الخطيب"

فهل آن الأوانُ كي تتوجهَ الأموالُ العربيةُ إلى دورِ النشرِ والمؤلفين ومجامع اللغةِ أو الجامعات لوضعِ ما يحفظ ُ لغتنا من اللحن والخطأ واستعمال اللفظ الأجنبي؟

هل آن الأوان لوضع المصطلح العربي في مكانه؟
إن التقاعس عن وضع المصطلح في حينه ينحيه عن الحياة تماماً

إن فرض مصطلح " قمر صناعي" في حينه أغنانا عن المسمى الأوروبي
إن تقاعسنا عن استخدام كلمة "مشع" أو " قارن" جعلنا نقول " رادياتير" و " دبرياج" الفرنسية أو " كلتش" الإنجليزية؟

فماذا نحن فاعلون إزاء 
Application, Presentation, Session, Transport, Networking,Data Link, Physical
وهي طبقات البروتوكول السبعة في الإتصالات؟

أما فيما يخص الموسوعات، فإنني أتساءل
متي سنرى دائرة المعارف (Encyclopedia) العربية ؟
نعود إلى السؤال المحوري ، 
متى ستتوجه الأموال العربية نحو الصناعة المعجمية والموسوعات؟ 
والله المستعان
صبري النجار


----------



## علاء212 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي على طرح هذا الموضوع
لكن يا اخي هذا موضوع لابد فيه من تكاثف جهود جميع الدول العربية حتي تصبح المطصلحات موحدة وليس نجد لنفس المصطلح اكثر من مصطلح يقابله حتى يشق هلى الطالب فهمه وبالتالي يضطر الي الرجوع الي اللغة الانجليزية لتفادي ذلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحه الموضوع جميل جدا ويستحق المشاركات الهادفه ..
(وفي العلوم والهنسة لا نرى سوى معجم المعهد الفني للقوات المسلحة بمصر ومعجم "أحمد شفيق الخطيب")... هذا العلامه له قاموس ممتاز جدا وهو قاموس المصطلحات العلميه والفنيه المصور .. جميل جدا هذا القاموس .
والسؤال فعلا امتى نرتقى ب المعجمات الازمه لفهم وترجمه المصطلحات .
وشكرا.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

*من بعيد*







كثير منا يقول للمعاجم العربيه مع السلامه
للاننا الان في عصر العولمه والانترنت
كل من اراد اي معلومه يجدها في لمح البصر بواسط النت
خصاره
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

